# What men want?



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Is this what men want?*

lol

http://www.funpic.hu/funblog.click.php?id=457&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.funpic.hu%2Fswf%2Fcaroline.swf


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

No, men want to be held or cuddled.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol @ Se7en

u sure about that??? only cuddled and held ?  


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol ... and so u dont forget.. i,m
still going to climb on top of u


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Oooh the HORNS on that!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao @ jon


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

Cinderella, I may be behind you, butt the view isn't too bad


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao i like u behind me ... it feels real good

... dont move baby... i dropped my pencil let me pick it up.. lol


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

What men want?.........here it is again:

http://www.killsometime.com/pictures/picture.asp?ID=226


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

coppah914 said:


> What men want?.........here it is again:
> 
> http://www.killsometime.com/pictures/picture.asp?ID=226


I want some of that......No I want all of that............


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

sempergumby said:


> I want some of that......No I want all of that............


Sorry I am pretty sure every guy I work with already "claimed" her as his own. But as a consilation...I am still available!!:icon_hum:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

I have to ask this .....


what is is about blondes....... men always go for them!!

and 9 out of ten times she has big tits lol


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

I'll sacrifice myself and let the others take that sexy bombshell blonde, and I will take one for the team and settle for Cinderella and FSCPD902. I'm a team player.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao awwwwww i have to share u with FSCPD902 !!



lol @ let others take the sexy bomb shell


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Game on boys, I heard Jessica Simpson is single again.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ya know, I just don't find J.S. all that attractive from the neck on up. She's just too ditzy for my liking....... Now, throw Jennifer Aniston my way and well....Umm I'll be right back......:-\"


Way too ditzy! I don't usually prefer blondes to brunettes myself, but I really had a thing for Drew Barrymore... 8-[ until I remember she was the little girl in ET...


----------

